
Open-source Chrome extension to save the state of a page for further analysis - wingleung
https://github.com/vrtdev/save-page-state
======
leakybucket
Rafael Weinstein's mutation-summary library, from a few years back, includes
functionality to transmit & mirror DOM's:

[https://github.com/rafaelw/mutation-
summary](https://github.com/rafaelw/mutation-summary)

------
kbenson
Not including JavaScript state, I assume, since that isn't exposed by the
extensions API to my knowledge.

If that's true, it's still kind of cool, but I think the title is reaching a
bit, depending on whether you consider JavaScript state part of the page state
(and there's certainly pages where I think that's true).

~~~
scottfr
Extension content scripts can inject script elements into their pages which
then allow them to access the page's JS variables. But even then there
wouldn't be any way to access key parts of the state like closures.

------
nikisweeting
People who find this useful may also find a number of other web archiving
projects helpful:

\-
[https://github.com/machawk1/warcreate](https://github.com/machawk1/warcreate)

\- [https://github.com/webrecorder/pywb](https://github.com/webrecorder/pywb)

\- [https://github.com/WorldBrain/Memex](https://github.com/WorldBrain/Memex)

\-
[https://github.com/pirate/ArchiveBox](https://github.com/pirate/ArchiveBox)

\- [https://getpolarized.io/](https://getpolarized.io/)

And lots of others here:

[https://github.com/pirate/ArchiveBox/wiki/Web-Archiving-
Comm...](https://github.com/pirate/ArchiveBox/wiki/Web-Archiving-Community)

~~~
gildas
I would add SingleFile [1] to the list.

[1] [https://github.com/gildas-lormeau/SingleFile](https://github.com/gildas-
lormeau/SingleFile)

